# 5 Secret Ecig Studies



## Alex (8/7/15)

*Published on* June 30th, 2015 | _by Jimmy Hafrey_

*5 Secret Ecig Studies the Vaping Critics Don’t Want You to Read*

As tobacco companies lobby politicians each year, we see more and more efforts to demonize electronic cigarettes. The mainstream media isn’t any help with their fear mongering reports and constant barrage of anti-vaping headlines. In reality, there are numerous legit studies out there that prove that vaping is a safe and effective alternative to ecigs. But sometimes actually finding them in the midst of the biased lobbyist-funded research can be nearly impossible. The good news is that we are pushing out the truth each week and here are the top five ecig studies that critics hope you never read.

*#1 – Ecig vapor contains up to 450 times fewer toxins than cigarette smoke.*
In a study hidden deep in the archives of Tobacco Control, we find proof that ecigs are a far better choice than cigarettes. The study found that any potential dangers of secondhand toxins from ecig vapor are simply a myth. In fact, vaping releases up to 450 times less carcinogens than a tobacco cigarette.

*#2 – Inhaled ecig vapor is no more dangerous than regular room air.*
In a study from Science Direct, you will see that scientists analyzed multiple air samples to determine the toxicity of ecig vapor. After comparing the toxins found in cigarette smoke, ecig vapor, and regular room air, they found that regular cigarette smoke has 1,500 times more carcinogens than ecig vapor. Furthermore, they found that ecig vapor posed no more risk for toxins than regular ambient room air.

*#3 – Kids face greater poisoning risk from household cleaners than e-cigarettes.*
The media has frequently claimed that ecigs need to be banned because they put kids at risk. They try to scare the public with stories about potential poisonings and nicotine related deaths. However, if you take a look at a 2013 report from the American Association of Poison Control Centers, you will see that kids are very rarely poisoned from ecigs or eliquids. The biggest threat is household cleaners and cosmetics.

*#4 – Experts know that ecigs help people quit smoking.*
Over and over, we’ve heard critics say that there is no proof that vaping will work for tobacco cessation. However, the experts at UK Action on Smoking and Health are confident that vaping can work for smokers. In fact, ASH claims that ecigs are “a safer alternative to cigarettes” and even says, “There is evidence that they can be effective in helping smokers quit.”

*#5 – Government-funded studies show that vaping is effective for smoking cessation.*
If you think the United States is anti-ecig, it’s time for a reality check. The brains behind the government know the truth, but the politicians that receive shady lobbyist funding will do anything to cover up the real story. The National Center for Biotechnology Information recently released a new study that claimed e-cigarettes “may be the greatest advance in reducing tobacco-attributable illness and death in decades.”

The truth is crystal clear if you take time to dig up real research. E-cigarettes are not the enemy. In fact, vaping offers freedom from tobacco-addiction and a drastic harm reduction strategy when you want to quit smoking. Why do you think politicians and the mainstream media are hiding these important studies?

source: http://www.churnmag.com/news/5-secret-ecig-studies-the-vaping-critics-dont-want-you-to-read/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 17 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vaalboy (8/7/15)

Everything you need in one post!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (8/7/15)

vaalboy said:


> Everything you need in one post!



Cmon man don't be silly now, no chocolate in that post

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

I am adding this article to my "vaping folder", will print it out (with permission) and use same as a pamphlet to educate the uninformed!


----------

